# Bad shed with leopard gecko!



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

So basically I work stupid hours, and it's part of why a leopard gecko is a good pet for me.
That said, she went into shed 2 days ago, she was grey, not really peeling yet.
I come home 30 min ago, and her head has just a bit left, I thought "ok well time for a little help, and went to grab some q tips.

Upon inspecting her eye, it was open (and the eye itself still looks fine)
But the eyelid was thicker (at the top, almost like eyeliner.
The other eye is fine, this one im freaking out over, but maybe it's not as bad as it seems.
The swelling already looks better than the picture, but she was cold from being in her wet hide, so she's in her hot hide and I don't want to mess with her for little longer because stress..









She's roughly 45 or so grams I think, haven't weighed her this week yet.

Should I chill, or is this serious , I know their eyes are sensitive, and she's my buddy...
If I don't have to spend the money I won't, any vets are likely closed till morning anyways..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

